# A dumb question from a guitarist that clicked on the wrong sub forum



## Charles (Jul 30, 2010)

What do you guys wear in terms of shoes to play drums? I imagine barefoot would be the way to go, but for all you hipsters out there I'm sure there are a number of groups where that would not be considered "cool".

I'm not a great drummer by any means but I tried playing in Doc Martens and it's a wonder I still have legs.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 30, 2010)

The drummer of my band wears skate shoes and he says they're the most comfortable because of the grip and the fact they pretty much let your foot move around freely.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 31, 2010)

As a drummer I find myself most comfortable in socks ha.
That or something light like sketchers, but prefer socks.


----------



## diatron5 (Jul 31, 2010)

im a shitty drummer but any shoe that i would feel comfortable walking in and wearing all day. definitely not boots haha.


----------



## Splees (Aug 1, 2010)

no shoes or boat shoes for me.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Aug 1, 2010)

i use socks, but when i went in the talent show, i used Emerica skate shoes, they feel lighter and my feet werent as cold, and they do give you more grip.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 1, 2010)

I wear Adidas Gazelles or I'm barefoot otherwise.


----------



## rebell82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Socks or barefoot here, depending on which pedal i use.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 2, 2010)

when i play drums barefoot all the way!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually go for socks, but something like






that works well too


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 2, 2010)

It really depends on you. Some guys prefer bare feet, or socks, others prefer sneakers or chucks. Boots aren't a good idea, and will Really slow you down. I personally can't stand to play barefoot or in socks. But again, try it and you might be one of the guys that prefer it.

As far as a specific type of shoe, just one you like. You really don't want something super heavy IMO.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Boots could be good for endurance training, though -- kinda like those Gripmaster things or finger-weights for guitar players.


----------



## -One- (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to play drums (don't anymore) and I always wore Adidas Campus 2.0 skate shoes, or low-top Chuck Taylor All Stars when I played, especially if I was doing fast double bass parts.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 2, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I'm barefoot otherwise.




Makes after-selling of the pedal way more dificult lol


----------

